# New business-Estepona



## cleanbandit230 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I would like ask some people living in Estepona if you know something about a new opening beach-club in Estepona. I got a job opportunity but there are strange signs and maybe it's fake. I don't know the address (the boss said it's a big area) but it's near Barraka Beach Restaurant and Villa Padierna. Do you hear anything about it? Thanks in advance! Have a nice day!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are a lot of scams going on so you are wise to be cautious.

Where did you see the ad? Was it an agency? Online? Most businesses of this kind have no problem filling such posts locally without even bothering to advertise beyond the local job centre, as unemployment in the area is over 30%.

If they ask for any cash up front for admin expenses, deposit on accommodation etc I wouldn't trust them. You are unlikely to hear from them again.


----------



## cleanbandit230 (Feb 5, 2017)

*...*

Thanks for your reply! The ad was in a facebook group directly from the owner. He didn't ask for money. He will give accomodation and then deduct from the salary. But there was no proper job interview (on Skype) we just talked on Facebook through private messages. But what makes me suspicious is that he didn't let me know that I was successful. I was interested if I got it so I sent him a message and then he said: the job is yours, you have to start in March. And this is less then one month before the start and I am travelling to Spain from another country. So it's weird for me a little. Btw. thanks for your help. Have a nice day!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This smells very fishy! I would ask for a formal contract before you make travel arrangements. It should give details of your hours, your pay, the price of accommodation and other expenses deducted. If the offer is genuine, he should have no objection to issuing a contract. 

It looks like he could be hiring staff "on the black" i.e. illegally without paying their social security contributions etc. Maybe he thinks by using Facebook he is avoiding the attention of the authorities. Of course it is your decision if you want to take the risk of working with no social security cover, but if you fall ill or have an accident at work, you could have big problems.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know that area well...I walk my dog on the beach there nearly every day (apart from summer months) and I haven't noticed any new activity on that stretch of the beach.
Barakka is an established chiringuito and Villa Padierna has an upmarket Clubhouse a bit further along the beach...Villa Padierna is that five star very posh hotel in Benahavis where Michele Obama stayed a few years ago.

I'll be out later this afternoon with the dogs so I'll have a snoop round.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There have been cases where people have been conned into going, at their own expense, to places which are little more than a front for a brothel, so be careful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> There have been cases where people have been conned into going, at their own expense, to places which are little more than a front for a brothel, so be careful.


Now how do you know that...

To the OP...I'm about to put the dogs in the car and rive to the beach so I'll go to that area and have a look round.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Now how do you know that...
> 
> To the OP...I'm about to put the dogs in the car and rive to the beach so I'll go to that area and have a look round.


There was a case recently where girls were recruited by some guy based in Sevilla and offered work with accommodation etc. on the CdS...


----------



## cleanbandit230 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for everyone! You are amazing! I'll try to be careful. Got any news about the place while you were walking your dog?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cleanbandit230 said:


> Thanks for everyone! You are amazing! I'll try to be careful. Got any news about the place while you were walking your dog?



Just come back, had a good snoop round - nothing new . 

I'll ask around at my local café.


----------



## cleanbandit230 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you, I appreciate! Have a great day!


----------

